# My Browser Bar redirecting internet pages please help!



## MrEwokson (Dec 22, 2009)

So sometimes when im on the net, i sometimes get redirected to a page by My Browser Bar, saying there is a problem laoding the page (404 error). To my knowledge, i have never installed this toolbar, and is not under any of my programs in add/remove programs list. It doesn't do it on all pages, but some pages it does.

http://www.mybrowserbar.com/cgi/err...92762685B1959&ccv=128&cnid=867034&cco=US&ct=7

That is just an example of how i sometiems get redirected. can i pleas get some help!? Here is my hijack this log.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:13:50 AM, on 12/22/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18349)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Users\Rico_suave\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe
C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111v2\WG111v2.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\hp\kbd\kbd.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=84&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=84&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=84&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: SearchSettings Class - {E312764E-7706-43F1-8DAB-FCDD2B1E416D} - C:\Program Files\Search Settings\kb128\SearchSettings.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SearchSettings Class - {E312764E-7706-43F1-8DAB-FCDD2B1E416D} - C:\Program Files\Search Settings\kb128\SearchSettings.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KbdStub.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\DVDPlay\DPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SearchSettings] C:\Program Files\Search Settings\SearchSettings.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HPAdvisor] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe autorun=AUTORUN
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent DNA] "C:\Users\Rico_suave\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "F:\Daemon Lite\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EA Core] "C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\EADM\Core.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: ImpulseNow.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\Impulse\Now\ImpulseNow.exe
O4 - Startup: MagicDisc.lnk = C:\Program Files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe
O4 - Global Startup: 802.11n PCI Wireless LAN Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\None\Common\RaUI.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG111v2 Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/MessengerGamesContent/GameContent/Default/uno1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - AMD - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit Update Service (IntuitUpdateService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service\IntuitUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: SCM_Service - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\WinService.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\Windows\System32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!


Run HijackThis and click on "Config" and then on the "Misc Tools" button. 
If you're viewing HijackThis from the Main Menu then click on "Open the Misc Tools Section". 
Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. 
Click the "Save List" button. 
Copy and paste that list here.


----------



## MrEwokson (Dec 22, 2009)

802.11n PCI Wireless LAN
Activation Assistant for the 2007 Microsoft Office suites
Ad-Aware
Ad-Aware
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Photoshop 7.0
Adobe Reader 8.1.5
Anachronox
AnswerWorks 5.0 English Runtime
Apple Software Update
ATI AVIVO Codecs
Audacity 1.3.7 (Unicode)
Catalyst Control Center - Branding
Combined Community Codec Pack 2008-09-21 16:18
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Condemned - Criminal Origins
CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe
Dead Space
Demigod
Demigod
DivX Codec
DivX Converter
DivX Player
DivX Web Player
DVD Play
EA Download Manager
Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard Solution
FL Studio 5
Free Audio CD Burner version 1.2
Free FLV Converter V 6.7.4
Free YouTube to MP3 Converter version 3.2
Guitar Hero III
Guitar Pro 5.0
Handy Recovery 4.0
Hardware Diagnostic Tools
Hewlett-Packard Active Check for Health Check
Hewlett-Packard Asset Agent for Health Check
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
HP Active Support Library
HP Customer Experience Enhancements
HP Customer Feedback
HP Demo
HP Photosmart Essential 3.0
HP Picasso Media Center Add-In
HP Recovery Manager RSS
HP Update
HPTCSSetup
HydraVision
Impulse
Impulse
IrfanView (remove only)
Java(TM) 6 Update 15
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1
LabelPrint
Last.fm 1.5.4.24567
Left 4 Dead
LightScribe System Software 1.14.17.1
LightScribeTemplateLabeler
Magic ISO Maker v5.5 (build 0276)
MagicDisc 2.7.106
Mass Effect
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Choice Guard
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft VC9 runtime libraries
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30411
Microsoft Windows Media Video 9 VCM
Microsoft Works
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 3.0
Mozilla Firefox (3.5.6)
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
muvee autoProducer 6.1
My HP Games
NETGEAR WG111v2 wireless USB 2.0 adapter
NVIDIA Drivers
NVIDIA PhysX
Oblivion
OpenAL
Overlord
ParetoLogic Data Recovery
PC Inspector File Recovery
PCIe Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
PeerGuardian 2.0
Pocket RAR documentation
Power2Go
PowerDirector
PowerDirector
Python 2.5.2
QuickTime
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Recuva (remove only)
Red Faction Guerrilla
Red Faction Guerrilla
Search Settings 1.2.2
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB973704)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB973593)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB957789)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB969613)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 (KB973709)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB969604)
Skype web features
Skype 4.1
Sony ACID Pro 6.0
Sony Media Manager 2.2
SoulSeek 157 NS 13c
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 8
Spybot - Search & Destroy
Steam
Team Fortress 2
The Chronicles of Riddick - Assault on Dark Athena
TurboTax 2008
TurboTax 2008 WinPerFedFormset
TurboTax 2008 WinPerProgramHelp
TurboTax 2008 WinPerReleaseEngine
TurboTax 2008 WinPerTaxSupport
TurboTax 2008 WinPerUserEducation
TurboTax 2008 wmiiper
TurboTax 2008 wrapper
Uninstall 1.0.0.1
Unreal Tournament G.O.T.Y. Edition
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft Office InfoPath 2007 (KB976416)
VC80CRTRedist - 8.0.50727.762
Viewpoint Media Player
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - (v9.0.30729)
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - v9.0.30729.01
Warcraft III
WC3Banlist
Windows Live Call
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Upload Tool
WinPcap 3.1
WinRAR archiver
Yahoo! Messenger
ZoneAlarm


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again, Right click and Run as Administrator, put a check in the following:*

R3 - URLSearchHook: SearchSettings Class - {E312764E-7706-43F1-8DAB-FCDD2B1E416D} - C:\Program Files\Search Settings\kb128\SearchSettings.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SearchSettings] C:\Program Files\Search Settings\SearchSettings.exe

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Please *download* *OTM by OldTimer*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.
 Right click and use _Run as Administrator_ *OTM.exe*. 
*Copy the lines in the quote box below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose *Copy*):



> :Files
> C:\Program Files\Search Settings



 Return to OTM, right click in the *"Paste Instructions for Items to be Moved"* window (under the yellow bar) and choose *Paste*.

Click the red *Moveit!* button.
*Copy everything in the Results window (under the green bar) to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it in your next reply.
Close *OTM*
*Note:* If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.* In this case, after the reboot, open Notepad (Start->All Programs->Accessories->Notepad), click File->Open, in the File Name box enter **.log* and press the Enter key, navigate to the *C:\_OTM\MovedFiles* folder, and open the newest .log file present, and copy/paste the contents of that document back here in your next post.









Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems

*Upgrading Java*:

Download the latest version of *Java SE Runtime Environment JRE 6 Update 17*.
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Select your Platform and check the box that says: "* I agree to the Java SE Runtime Environment 6u17 with JavaFX 1 License Agreement*".
Click on *Continue*.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation (jre-6u17-windows-i586.exe) and save it to your desktop. Do NOT use the Sun Download Manager..
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
*Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.*
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version. *(Vista users, right click on the jre-6u17windows-i586.exe and select "Run as an Administrator.")*

I don't see any anti-virus software running. 
Look in the *TSG Library of Knowledge* for suggestions. Some are purchased and some are free. Pick one and get your system protected.

Download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.








Download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*.

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.*


----------



## MrEwokson (Dec 22, 2009)

========== FILES ==========
C:\Program Files\Search Settings\kb128 folder moved successfully.
C:\Program Files\Search Settings folder moved successfully.

OTM by OldTimer - Version 3.1.4.0 log created on 12302009_053323


Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.43
Database version: 3490
Windows 6.0.6001 Service Pack 1
Internet Explorer 7.0.6001.18000
1/3/2010 6:55:03 PM
mbam-log-2010-01-03 (18-55-03).txt
Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 98505
Time elapsed: 5 minute(s), 19 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 1
Registry Values Infected: 1
Registry Data Items Infected: 1
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 4
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{fa16fe06-b462-470e-9653-79c54b1871ff} (Trojan.Vundo) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks\{fa16fe06-b462-470e-9653-79c54b1871ff} (Trojan.Vundo) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\regfile\shell\open\command\(default) (Broken.OpenCommand) -> Bad: ("regedit.exe" "%1") Good: (regedit.exe "%1") -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Files Infected:
C:\Users\Rico_suave\AppData\Local\Temp\maccsnet.tmp (Trojan.FakeAlert) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Rico_suave\AppData\Local\Temp\prun.tmp (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Rico_suave\AppData\Local\Temp\QcjzUl5P.exe.part (Rogue.Installer) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Rico_suave\AppData\Local\Temp\rasesnet.tmp (Rootkit.TDSS) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Sorry, i hadn't been able to fix my computer recently. Here are the posts the program logs


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Post your hijackthis log again and let me know if you are still having problems.


----------

